# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  Bouton Wiki accessible  partir de accueil

## Marc Lussac

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez dsormais accder au WIKI  partir de l'accueil http://www.developpez.com, un bouton Wiki  t ajout dans la liste des boutons (en bleu)

----------

